# It seems to be taking too long..



## JP2371 (29 Jan 2014)

After sending in my recruitment information, i received and confirmation letter a few days later, telling me I will be notified with a date and time for my initial processing. It has been almost two months now. What I am asking is: Should I be nervous, and act? or patient and wait?

Thanks- J.P.


----------



## brihard (29 Jan 2014)

Be patient and wait. It's not weird for it to take up to a year. The army brings people in as it needs them, not as they want to join. You will be in competition against other applicants.


----------



## DAA (29 Jan 2014)

JP2371 said:
			
		

> After sending in my recruitment information, i received and confirmation letter a few days later, telling me I will be notified with a date and time for my initial processing. It has been almost two months now. What I am asking is: Should I be nervous, and act? or patient and wait?
> 
> Thanks- J.P.



If you applied prior to 1 Nov 13, you need to contact your CFRC NOW because they are NOT going to contact you!  When you apply "online", you will receive an auto-generated email which basically acknowledges receipt of your application by the server, nothing more.

You should then receive a SECOND email within 48-72 hours which provides you with further direction.  So if you applied prior to Nov or if you applied after that and did not receive a second email, then you need to contact your local CFRC right away.


----------



## matthew1786 (29 Jan 2014)

Here is what the first email looks like:

[size=10pt]_"Good day. This notice is to confirm the receipt of your on-line employment application to the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) and to inform you that your file has been opened at the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group. Based on your eligibility, CAF recruiting priorities and occupation availability a decision will be made whether or not to process your application. Should it be determined that your application will be processed, you will be notified by us and your file will then be transferred to the recruiting centre closest to you. Thank you for your interest in the CAF."_[/size]

And the second:

[size=10pt]_"Thank you for your employment application to the Canadian Armed Forces. Your application has been selected for further processing.  Please contact the Canadian Forces Recruiting Detachment Montreal within 30 days of the receipt of this email by calling 1-800-***-**** to arrange for an appointment for your initial processing.

There are several items which you will be required to have with you on the first visit, as follows:

1.         Proof of age (birth certificate)
2.         Proof of citizenship (if required)
3.         Educational transcripts

Failure to provide these documents may preclude you from the opportunity to undertake the initial processing."_[/size]

Considering this statement from the fist e-mail:

"Should it be determined that your application will be processed, you will be notified by us and your file will then be transferred to the recruiting centre closest to you."

I guess there may be a chance that your application hasn't been processed for what ever reason (maybe the trades you applied for don't need anyone?). 

Either way, I would take DAA's advice, the man knows his stuff.


----------



## JP2371 (29 Jan 2014)

I received the second email from my local recruiting centre. They told me they will notify me when they have a date for initial processing. that was about two months ago though. 

and I have emailed them 3 times since them, and they replied to none of my emails.


----------



## Goose15 (29 Jan 2014)

Call them until someone answers the phone. That way you will get an immediate answer. 

Unfortunately that is really the best advice and your best bet at this point.


----------



## DAA (29 Jan 2014)

JP2371 said:
			
		

> I received the second email from my local recruiting centre. They told me they will notify me when they have a date for initial processing. that was about two months ago though.
> 
> and I have emailed them 3 times since them, and they replied to none of my emails.



I have to agree with Goose15 here.  Keep calling and hounding them. 

If you wait for them to get back to "you", then you could very well be waiting for something that isn't going to happen....


----------



## JP2371 (29 Jan 2014)

Im gonna go down there this weekend, i figure it's the most direct approach, thanks again guys.


----------



## matthew1786 (29 Jan 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Goose15 here.  Keep calling and hounding them.
> 
> If you wait for them to get back to "you", then you could very well be waiting for something that isn't going to happen....



DAA, in your opinion, after submitting all the necessary documentation to your CFRC, how long should one wait before paying them a visit (I live right next door to the one in MTL ;D) for a status update if they never get back you?


----------



## DAA (29 Jan 2014)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> DAA, in your opinion, after submitting all the necessary documentation to your CFRC, how long should one wait before paying them a visit (I live right next door to the one in MTL ;D) for a status update if they never get back you?



If you have already written the CFAT and qualified for your chosen occupation (DEO Pilot), they need to do the initial Medical and then get you loaded on ASC (Aircrew Selection).  Pilot is a "priority" occupation, so technically, the process should be moved along rather quickly or quicker than others.  However, as you have not yet completed your Degree, they may very well not process you as quickly as someone who already has obtained their degree.

Based on your prior posts and your Degree path, why not add Engineer Officer or even Signals Officer?  Bachelors in Electrical Engineering is  considered to be "ideal" academic credentials for both.  Something to consider, especially if you wish to pursue a career in the CF as an Officer and for whatever reason, don't qualify as a Pilot.


----------



## matthew1786 (29 Jan 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> If you have already written the CFAT and qualified for your chosen occupation (DEO Pilot), they need to do the initial Medical and then get you loaded on ASC (Aircrew Selection).  Pilot is a "priority" application, so technically, the process should be moved along rather quickly or quicker than others.  However, as you have not yet completed your Degree, they may very well not process you as quickly as someone who already has obtained their degree.
> 
> Based on your prior posts and your Degree path, why not add Engineer Officer or even Signals Officer?  Bachelors in Electrical Engineering are considered to be "ideal" academic credentials for both.  Something to consider, especially if you wish to pursue a career in the CF as an Officer and for whatever reason, don't qualify as a Pilot.



Thanks DAA. I appreciate the quick reply, you are a godsend to these forums! 

Back in 2012 I applied for Engineer Officer (ROTP) because there wasn't enough time to send me to CAPSS before making the merit list deadline. At that point the subsidized education was a huge motivator to just go ahead and scrap pilot. The truth is I have always dreamed of becoming a pilot and now that I have my shot, I plan on doing everything in my power to get that f*cking job. If I don't qualify... well no. I'm ending that train of thought there. Signals officer doesn't interest me at all, I specialize in power systems and power electronics. 

Thanks again!


----------



## DAA (29 Jan 2014)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Thanks DAA. I appreciate the quick reply, you are a godsend to these forums!
> Back in 2012 I applied for Engineer Officer (ROTP) because there wasn't enough time to send me to CAPSS before making the merit list deadline. At that point the subsidized education was a huge motivator to just go ahead and scrap pilot. The truth is I have always dreamed of becoming a pilot and now that I have my shot, I plan on doing everything in my power to get that f*cking job. If I don't qualify... well no. I'm ending that train of thought there. Signals officer doesn't interest me at all, I specialize in power systems and power electronics.
> Thanks again!



Well then, good luck!  Don't be disappointed if you don't get picked up for ROTP, as there is always DEO available and you can apply for that Entry Plan once you are into your "last year" of university.  On top of that, the Pilot occupation will be in demand for years to come.  

May as well start studying for ASC now (bottom right, "Candidate Guide")

 ----->  http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/cf-aircrew-selection-centre.page


----------



## Goose15 (29 Jan 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Well then, good luck!  Don't be disappointed if you don't get picked up for ROTP, as there is always DEO available and you can apply for that Entry Plan once you are into your "last year" of university.  On top of that, the Pilot occupation will be in demand for years to come.
> 
> May as well start studying for ASC now (bottom right, "Candidate Guide")
> 
> ----->  http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/cf-aircrew-selection-centre.page



Years to come?  The hiring freeze was really that big?


----------



## DAA (29 Jan 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Years to come?  The hiring freeze was really that big?



Supply and demand.  Becoming a Pilot in the CF is a long, long, long road to reaching the final goal of actually becoming "operational", which is not easy by any stretch of the imagination to achieve.

Across all Entry Plans (DEO, ROTP and CEOTP-AEAD Pilot) there were probably 190 opportunities, give or take and the requirements will most likely be similar for the coming year.

So while the CF may offer up these opportunities and enrol applicants as Pilots, some do not make it through to the end.  Hence, the need to hire so many.


----------



## Goose15 (29 Jan 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Supply and demand.  Becoming a Pilot in the CF is a long, long, long road to reaching the final goal of actually becoming "operational", which is not easy by any stretch of the imagination to achieve.
> 
> Across all Entry Plans (DEO, ROTP and CEOTP-AEAD Pilot) there were probably 190 opportunities, give or take and the requirements will most likely be similar for the coming year.
> 
> So while the CF may offer up these opportunities and enrol applicants as Pilots, some do not make it through to the end.  Hence, the need to hire so many.



That makes good sense. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Vanguard48 (1 Feb 2014)

I can completely agree with what DAA has said earlier on this subject lads.

Take myself for example. It's almost been a year since I've applied for the Army Reserves - Infantry "officially". Still no spots are open and I just keep on waiting. That's the way it just is unfortunately. However the wait makes it all worth while.

Note: I mean "officially" as I actually received the paperwork and returned it in complete and am in the system waiting for the opportune moment to present itself.


----------



## DAA (3 Feb 2014)

Vanguard said:
			
		

> I can completely agree with what DAA has said earlier on this subject lads.
> 
> Take myself for example. It's almost been a year since I've applied for the Army Reserves - Infantry "officially". Still no spots are open and I just keep on waiting. That's the way it just is unfortunately. However the wait makes it all worth while.
> 
> Note: I mean "officially" as I actually received the paperwork and returned it in complete and am in the system waiting for the opportune moment to present itself.



Don't wait for the system to contact you, it's up to you to contact the system.  So if you have submitted an application for the Reserves, you need to get back in touch with the Reserve Unit that you are trying to join.  Your local CFRC is not going to help you in this regard, it is all up to you to do the leg work!!!


----------



## Goose15 (3 Feb 2014)

Question for you DAA:

Does the 48-72 hour rule apply to Non-ROTP Reg Force Applicants as well? Just want to make sure I'm staying on top of my timelines and paperwork.


----------



## DAA (3 Feb 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Question for you DAA:
> 
> Does the 48-72 hour rule apply to Non-ROTP Reg Force Applicants as well? Just want to make sure I'm staying on top of my timelines and paperwork.



It applies to "ALL" Regular Force Applicants regardless of Entry Plan.  The only exception is for those applying to the "Reserve Force" in which case, the applicant MUST contact a "local" Reserve Force Unit to have the processing started.


----------



## Goose15 (3 Feb 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> It applies to "ALL" Regular Force Applicants regardless of Entry Plan.  The only exception is for those applying to the "Reserve Force" in which case, the applicant MUST contact a "local" Reserve Force Unit to have the processing started.



Thanks, that is good to know :cheers:


----------



## Rex12345 (8 Jan 2015)

Yes when i went down to the CFRC today they told me that since I didn't pass the CFAT for the reserves, they said since it has been longer than a year since I did it, I have to reapply online for the reserves will the recruiting centre still contact me when they get my application???. I forgot to say he also told me that when they get my application they will reopen my file.


----------



## _Atwell (28 Jan 2015)

I got an email about 3 weeks ago saying that they received my application and that I would be receive any corresponding information after the 15th of January letting me know the next step within the recruitment process.

Any light to shed anyone? Should I contact offices or wait a bit longer.


----------



## KerryBlue (28 Jan 2015)

_Atwell said:
			
		

> I got an email about 3 weeks ago saying that they received my application and that I would be receive any corresponding information after the 15th of January letting me know the next step within the recruitment process.
> 
> Any light to shed anyone? Should I contact offices or wait a bit longer.



Contact them, waiting usually isn't a good course of action. The only reason I got my job offer was I called. They have had the offer since the beginning of Janurary and somehow it was "forgotten"


----------



## krimynal (28 Jan 2015)

I would call them too .... trust me if I could call the CT/OT office I would be calling them every week .... but that's an other ball game.  Only thing I can do is wait and see , and wait lol


----------



## Medictb93 (28 Jan 2015)

_Atwell said:
			
		

> I got an email about 3 weeks ago saying that they received my application and that I would be receive any corresponding information after the 15th of January letting me know the next step within the recruitment process.
> 
> Any light to shed anyone? Should I contact offices or wait a bit longer.



Same thing happened to me, I emailed asking about the status of my application and they phoned me a few days later telling me my paperwork was in Halifax. They said I should expect a call sooner rather than later and to hang tight. It definitely doesn't hurt to give them a call or email. If I don't hear from them in a couple weeks, I will be contacting them again for sure.


----------



## DAA (28 Jan 2015)

Medictb93 said:
			
		

> Same thing happened to me,



Don't think so, he's talking about something totally different (ie:  CT/OT).


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jan 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> Don't think so, he's talking about something totally different (ie:  CT/OT).



I think Medictb93 was replying to _Atwell, not krimynal....



			
				_Atwell said:
			
		

> I got an email about 3 weeks ago saying that they received my application and that I would be receive any corresponding information after the 15th of January letting me know the next step within the recruitment process.
> 
> Any light to shed anyone? Should I contact offices or wait a bit longer.


----------



## DAA (29 Jan 2015)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I think Medictb93 was replying to _Atwell, not krimynal....



Entirely possible and thanks for mentioning that!    If that is the case, then they are probably caught in the backlog and who knows when they will receive a follow up.


----------



## krimynal (29 Jan 2015)

something is sure , I'm definitely in the backlog haha !


----------



## _Atwell (3 Feb 2015)

Medictb93 said:
			
		

> Same thing happened to me, I emailed asking about the status of my application and they phoned me a few days later telling me my paperwork was in Halifax. They said I should expect a call sooner rather than later and to hang tight. It definitely doesn't hurt to give them a call or email. If I don't hear from them in a couple weeks, I will be contacting them again for sure.



Yeah no doubt, I just sent them an email asking some update and if I should phone my local CFRC; as I also want to change a trade choice. 
But if no email contact in next few days, will be phoning in on the weekend or early next week to get any available information and change a trade.

But cheers to ya'll for the input.


----------



## Reserve6 (5 Feb 2015)

_Atwell said:
			
		

> Yeah no doubt, I just sent them an email asking some update and if I should phone my local CFRC; as I also want to change a trade choice.
> But if no email contact in next few days, will be phoning in on the weekend or early next week to get any available information and change a trade.
> 
> But cheers to ya'll for the input.



Let us know how it goes. I would like to change my trade and I just recently passed my PT. 

Cheers


----------

